# Trying to Trace Welsh Section A 'Shorty'



## kmc (11 November 2010)

His registered papered name is Thistledown Springtime. Stable name Shorty

He is a gelding 3 rising 4. Height approx 11.1hh

Dapple grey, black mane, 3 white stockings with one smaller front sock.

Pony was sold by me to a lady called Dagmar Blick (Dee) in April 2010 (Yorkshire area)

I am now trying to trace him as peace of mind that he is ok.

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MHOL (19 November 2010)

Sent PM


----------



## nativetyponies (19 November 2010)

kmc said:



			His registered papered name is Thistledown Springtime. Stable name Shorty

He is a gelding 3 rising 4. Height approx 11.1hh

Dapple grey, black mane, 3 white stockings with one smaller front sock.

Pony was sold by me to a lady called Dagmar Blick (Dee) in April 2010 (Yorkshire area)

I am now trying to trace him as peace of mind that he is ok.

Any information would be greatly appreciated






Click to expand...

Did You really sell to Dagmar?

There wont be a good outcome, sadly.


----------



## dozzie (19 November 2010)

He is very pretty. I googled his name and found videos on photobucket. Not sure if they are yours or another owners.


----------



## dozzie (19 November 2010)

Also try posting on Hamlet House forum, if you havent done so already, as there are lots of welsh pony people on there. 

If you can post photos it also helps.

Best of luck.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 November 2010)

Have you found him and is he ok?


----------



## bryngelenponies (19 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			Did You really sell to Dagmar?

There wont be a good outcome, sadly.


Click to expand...

I too get that impression unfortunately. I'm a bit confused...was he stolen or sold? When I googled his name ads came up trying to trace him after being stolen?


----------



## MHOL (20 November 2010)

His previous owner is trying to find him to make sure he is ok, she sold him to Dagmar without realising her history (i think)


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 November 2010)

Oh dear.I dont know who this Dagma is but sure dont like the sound of her at all.
Hope pony is found safe and well.


----------



## dozzie (20 November 2010)

If you havent done so, contact the WPCS too. They may be able to tell you where he is if he has been reregistered with  new owner. They are really helpful.

(01570) 471754


----------

